# [Wet Thumb Forum]-amano shrimp/tonina pic



## fishfry (Apr 15, 2004)

Cool pic I just took...










_Tonina sp._ 'Belem' and _Caridina japonica_


----------



## fishfry (Apr 15, 2004)

Cool pic I just took...










_Tonina sp._ 'Belem' and _Caridina japonica_


----------



## imported_Svennovitch (Feb 1, 2003)

Beautiful


----------



## imported_Alex Ribeiro (May 10, 2003)

Beautiful photo, but this is not a Tonina, in truth is a Paepalanthus (obtusifolius ???).

See here: http://www.aquahobby.org/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=13447


----------



## fishfry (Apr 15, 2004)

Thanks for the comments

I am very curious about the Tonina classification you are mentioning. Tonina and Paepalanthus are VERY similiar categorically because they both belong to the family Eriocaulaceae and are both in the sub-family Paepalanthoideae...but how do you distinguish the two apart. What does a _Tonina sp._ look like as opposed to a _Paepalanthus sp._? Basically, if what we have are indeed Paepalanthus, and Toninas are completely different plants, what do true Toninas look like? Or is it just that all the plants identified as _Tonina sp._ are actually _Paepalanthus sp._, and _Tonina fluviatilis_ available is a true Tonina? Personally I think this may be one of those plants you need to be a botanist to tell the difference between...









Thanks!
Ethan


----------



## imported_pineapple (Apr 28, 2004)

Looking forward to hearing the reply to fishfry's questions above.... having the same plant and assuming it was Tonina sp....

Andrew Cribb


----------



## imported_Piscesgirl (Feb 19, 2004)

beautiful picture!


----------



## Wally (Aug 31, 2003)

Nice shot!!!


----------



## Astrid (Sep 20, 2003)

Its really a nice shot.

Ive also just bought some of these shrimps and Id like to ask if they are able to live safety with my pair of Pterophyllum scalare in 55 gal planted tank. The angels are 10 cm (4 inch) long and the shrimps are app. 2 cm (0.8 inch) long. Thanks for answers.


----------



## fishfry (Apr 15, 2004)

Thanks for the great comments









Astrid...I don't personally foresee any problems with housing the shrimps with your angels.


----------



## MOR B. (Oct 9, 2003)

beautiful pic.


----------

